# Mi hermano



## Sir Duke (May 23, 2006)

My brother keeps telling me about his friend who used to use leaves as photo paper, or some simmilar process.  The chlorophyl would act as emulsion or something.   Does anyone know about this??

I know my amazing description is of great help.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

never heard of it I'm still dealing with egg white...(low cholesteral) prints.


----------



## Sir Duke (May 29, 2006)

Found these

http://www.life.uiuc.edu/govindjee/Part3/35_HangarterStarchPics.pdf

http://www.npr.org/programs/talkingplants/features/2003/danh/index.html

I think I'm gonna have to try this..


----------

